# Rexfly Casting system



## LV2HUNT (Jan 31, 2013)

Check out this new casting system.

http://www.--------------------


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks interesting. 

Ive never felt i needed a device like that but do like the rod holder function


----------



## UWN admin (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum LV2HUNT, but I needed to remove the link. The forum rules prohibit direct advertising, and your post looks suspiciously like advertising. After a few posts, the forum rules are okay with linking to a business or another website in your signature line.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Okay I kind of understand why UWN admin had to remove this, but its still an awesome casting system. Just saw it on Ksl's "The Browser 5.0".


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The ad says that the Rex System will change everything you know about fly fishing. That's quite a statement. 

We all ready have a system for fly fishing without a reel--it's known as Tenkara.

My honest opinion is I just don't see the need. Fly rods and reels are made to balance each other anyway.

If my rod gets too heavy, then I'll hit the gym and strengthen up a bit.

Is fly fishing really becoming a wussy sport?


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Being able to hold the rod would be handy in a few situations, but most of the time the rod would just get hung up in the trees and get in the way. It's just like watching late night infomercials for tools that portray they're tool as being so much easier to use than the old tools that are so cumbersome and hard to use. I don't really see it taking off as I think most guys would think its to much to have in the way, and kind of needless for most. If the reel is "SO" heavy wouldn't it put a lot of pressure on your neck kind of like carrying binos around all day? Cool idea though.


----------

